# Biting hedgie



## Kevinp2 (Dec 2, 2010)

I recently got a hedgehog about two months ago and it's adjusted and gotten used to it's new home, however over the past couple of weeks he's started to bite, really hard. It started off as a small nip that he'd let go right after and now it's turned into him biting on any piece of me and tugging. He's bitten hard enough to the point where i bled. Just wondering what i should do about this, is it just the weather change? Is he quilling (no loose quills or any signs of quills in his cage)? Or does he just have a bad temperment?


----------



## Voohoo (Aug 6, 2010)

My hedgie Dexter is going through the same thing. He bites hard and tends to latch on or at least tries to. He has made me bleed about 5 times now -- always my fingertips. btw, he is about to be 5 months old and I've had him for almost 4 months. Biting was non-existent at first. I was very comfortable and confident holding him. Then it seems like for the past month he has gotten aggressive. I almost see it like teen angst because he is definitely no longer a baby and pooping and peeing everywhere. But I just hope it doesn't progressively get worse. However, I can still hold Dexter pretty confidently. I just have to avoid having fingertips in front of his nose. They must smell really tasty to him.

I searched the forums for a bit for some things I can do. In my case I am going to try to wash my hands with unscented soap before I handle him. That way he won't be enticed to snack on me. But I'm afraid it may not work because I used to hand feed him sometimes so he might naturally want to go at fingers because of that.

*Sigh* I'll take it one step at a time and so should you. I'm a newbie to hedgies still but maybe my experience so far will relate to yours.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've got the same issue. I'm still fine to hold Yoshi, but a little hesitant to put my fingers anywhere near his face. 

I heard something about dipping a q-tip in rubbing alcohol and putting the tip just above his nose whenever he bites. They hate the smell, and associate the bad smell with biting, so then they don't want to bite anymore. I read that this usually works after only 2 or 3 times. 

However, I don't want to try something that may or may not be dangerous without first consulting the experts on this site. So I was hoping for some feedback, and hopefully it can help you too! Good luck with your little one.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Kuzukuzu27 said:


> I heard something about dipping a q-tip in rubbing alcohol and putting the tip just above his nose whenever he bites. They hate the smell, and associate the bad smell with biting, so then they don't want to bite anymore. I read that this usually works after only 2 or 3 times.


This method has been suggested for years but I think it is horrible to do to their sensitive noses and smell.

Usually when a hedgehog bites it is for a reason and we need to figure out the reason.

Often when first gotten up they are hungry so offering some food will help. Set the food in front of hedgie. Never feed with your fingers as this can lead to biting for some as they they view your fingers as always having food.

Sometimes they have to go potty or want down for whatever reason and a bite usually gets them put down.

Some hedgehogs are very oral and want to chew on or lick interesting smells and that can be our fingers. Offer him a small hedgehog safe cloth with a hint of smell on it. A drop of vanilla, rub a stick of gum or candy, or anything non toxic that hedgie might find interesting to chew.

Sometimes biting is age or hormone related and hedgie grows out of it. Sometimes he is doing it to test his limits like if he wants down and he bites and you put him down, then he knows biting works.

I am not a believer in punishing for biting but rather find out the reason and/or avoid the bite altogether. Keep exposed skin and fingers out of mouths reach. Use a small hedgehog blankie to handle him if need be.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Just adding something I thought of, even though I have no experience with a biter. Does he have a wheel? Because if he doesn't, he might be highly stressed, which could be the cause of his aggressiveness.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

On the note that "some hedgehogs are biters" I like to approach it as you would any other animal. Choose one toy that is specific for biting (soft rubber snake, one of those dangly cat toys). I braided three pieces of fleece together with some ends hanging loose. I will rub this in mealworms or treats to get the scents and let my hedgie bit/attack that rather than my fingers. (I'm going to try the vanilla thing)


----------



## Kevinp2 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. He hasn't changed his biting ways through the numerous ideas you have all given me. It's not so much he's an "oral" hedgehog because he isnt nipping, he's biting and tugging extremely hard and does not like to let go. He's gotten worse over the course of the past week and i just really don't know what to do with him. He's got all the essentials he needs, a wheel, treats, toys, a chew toy, lots of room to run around due to his enormous cage, and has his own place to sleep in privacy. I really don't know what to do with this little guy.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Where are you located? Maybe there's someone nearby who could help you socialize him.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you had a vet check out his mouth? Its possible he's in pain and thats why he's doing it.


----------



## Kevinp2 (Dec 2, 2010)

I live in the durham region, not many people around here with hedgies...**** i think i'm the only one. Also, i don't think he has any pains in his mouth because he's been eating fine and hasn't shown any signs of discomfort. Just signs of wanting nothing to do with me haha.


----------



## Voohoo (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you able to hold your hedgie at all? Or will he always attempt to bite you if you are close to him? If this is the case, then he/she is definitely aggressive. But if it's not the case then I think the most likely reason is just that your hedgie thinks your fingers are food or that they have food.


----------



## Kevinp2 (Dec 2, 2010)

He bites me sometimes when i go to pick him up and then he'll bite me after i've picked him up. I make sure to watch my hands before handling him if i've had any contact with food so he doesn't smell the food. And i use unscented soap.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

my hedgie onyx is doin the same thing ive had him for a week he seems well ajusted to he cage and everything he seems to know who i am by voice but seem times i think he doesnt allway knew my sint and sometimes he just gets scared cause ive woke him up and bites me im not sure if his a biter but sometime his bite me for no reason but to bite and i was told that blowing in its face will stop the hedgie from biting u in the future.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Blowing on your hedgie's face won't stop him from biting you. If hedgie is biting, in most of the cases there's a reason he's doing it and it's much better to try and find out what the reason is and see if you can work around it.

Our first hedgie, Mustard, is a sweetheart, no biting problems at all. Well, last week we picked a rehome up and it turned out she was a biter. The first 2-3 days she was here she would try or bite us numerous time while out for bonding. It turned out she was hungry, so I figured if I let her eat a little before taking her out of the cage, she won't bite us. She is still very curious about new scents and will nibble on our fingers if she smells anything a little different, but we are more cautious and have been trying to keep our fingers away from her face (she hates her face being touched anyway.)

Try to give him some time to "wake up" before you take him out. Imagine you are awake by gigantic hands coming from the sky to pick you up... You'd probably bite too. :lol: Wake him up and give him a few minutes to unball, eat and explore his cage a little... that might help.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

hehe yea i guess ur right, im pretty such it different scents he smells like today he tryed to bite my boyfriend and he had just gave him an insect not to long ago


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I've been reading this whole thread and I'm going to take the good advice into account but I've had Sookie for a week and she is REALLY starting to bite me. Now, I know she needs time to adjust to me and to her surroundings but there was one day with her where she was so sweet. The next day it was a bit chaotic in the house ( xmas eve and no one bothered her) and now she gets really nasty when I go to pick her up. She didnt bite me the first few days she was here. Now, she lunges for my fingers and really puffs up and hisses. I dont really know what set her off like that and I'm going to keep working on her but I dont want to lose my fingers. It's to the point where when I wake her up ( or else I have to wait until midnight and I'm usually asleep by then) I have to wrap my two fingers in fleece when I go to pick her up. Then I take it off once I've got her.

Should I just wait it out?


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

i have heard to simply blow softly in their face. they dont like it and its pretty harmless. they will associate biting to get blown in the face.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Just the other day after giving my boys a bath, Gin and Rum did some pretty good biting. When we first brought them home they would nip and bite if they liked something, and it never really hurt--just more the unexpected surprise. 

I know I was annoying Rum, trying to get him so I could trim his nails, and he took a nice bite of my finger--actually piercing my nail. He was done with his grooming and letting me know in a definitive way. I don't want him to learn that that behavior will get him what he wants, so I made him stay out with me a little longer before putting him away. 

About 20 minutes later after Gin had his bath and was snuggling with me (he's my cuddler) he out of the blue bit and latched onto my palm for a good minute--something he's never done. It's very possible my hands smelled like the flax seed oil that was in his bath. 

I've heard blowing in their faces will make them let go (I haven't tried it). Given that this was the first time either of them have really bitten me, it seemed easier to wait until they were ready to let go that way they didn't get more scared/upset. 

There's definitely something to be said for washing your hands before handling them, you never know what you might have touched that a hedgehog will think smells/tastes good 

Something else that might help (it also might not), since the boys came home we've made it a point to put a shirt thats been worn by either my husband or I in their houses for sleeping with. This way they associate our smell with something positive and safe. They're always annoyed when we wake them up, but once they realize we are familiar they calm down right away.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, her "blankie" is an old tank top of mine. When I wash it I use my detergent that's gentle for babies and scentless because my skin is sensitive but it still holds a little of my scent on it so its good for her.

I dont know if I want to blow in her face. I think it'll piss her off and hate me a little more than usual. She's not used to me yet so I dont want to set it back even further. When she does nip at me it's when I'm trying to pick her up and she curls up and sneak attacks from beneath. So I couldnt blow on her then if I wanted to anyway. I have no idea. She doesnt do it because it smells good, its defensive.


----------



## flowergirl44 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've also been having the same problem with my new hedgie Pokey. I have only had him for a couple of weeks and is my first hedgehog, but he seems to be coming around. I got him from a pet store, so I don't think he was socialized very well and is still quite shy and will bite VERY hard when he's had enough handling or gets frightened. I recently tried giving a short, loud hiss at him if he bites and he'll let go right away (as opposed to making me bleed) and then I'll give him a few minutes to cool down. This seems to be working so far, although I still do not want to scare him. Perhaps this will work for you? Please feel free to correct me if anyone feels this is not the right thing to do.


----------

